# Satori Wanted



## ziggyross (Sep 27, 2017)

Does anyone know of a seed bank that has Satori in stock?


----------



## Hackerman (Sep 27, 2017)

Even though Seedfinder is getting obsolete, they still have several links to banks overseas that claim to have Satori in stock.

Follow this link and click the pricing next to the seedbank name.

http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Satori_Deluxe/Mandala_Seeds/

EDIT: Here is another company that claims to have a strain called Satori... http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Satori/Mudro_Seeds/


----------



## Themug (Mar 19, 2018)

I have some f2 satori seeds that I grew about a year ago that I'd be willing to part with.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 19, 2018)

I just bought satori beans from Mandalaseeds.com last month :smoke1:


----------



## umbra (Mar 19, 2018)

Herbie's has them in stock


----------

